# Just pic's just because ...



## MissFitFarm (Jan 2, 2014)

I couldnt find and threads for just pic's for no real reason other then I love my dogs, so if no body cares... I'll start one. 



 

 
 Bear 11 mth old watching tv. dont know y I got 2  sorry.
 
Bear and Buddy playing with a grand kid.
 
its a Buddy pillow.. 
  Brotherly love 
 
I know not the right kind of dogs but they watch over the goats and chickens too... lol
 
I love this Pic
 Buddy and Bear 1 1/2 years old
 Bear and his charges... 
 Ok I'll stop now.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Jan 2, 2014)

I love that you started this thread!  The pictures are wonderful.  Looks like you have some class act dogs.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 2, 2014)

Oh.. yes we have lots of "show off your LGD" threads! 

They are always fun! Glad you started one! All our LGD's are trained for the house too.  
Cannot imagine life without my babies!

You already know my fav... 3rd from the bottom! LOVE IT! 

Today our Kiko buck and his "bromance buddy" a Nigerian Dwarf Buck were playing... the ND's back foot was caught between the horns where it narrows. The ND couldn't get "unstuck" and was on his back struggling.... it was our Anatolian that started going nuts and alerted us to a "problem". We got the foot out, it is swollen and he is limping and in isolation now. Vet will be over later. I am thankful for these dogs everyday! The whole time I am examining the foot my DD was crying she was so upset.. the Pyr Male that is in with the Anatolian of course has to comfort the "human" ... it was actually hysterical he was going through great trouble to make her feel better! Gotta LOVE these dogs!


----------



## MissFitFarm (Jan 2, 2014)

HoneyDreameMomma said:


> I love that you started this thread!  The pictures are wonderful.  Looks like you have some class act dogs.


Thanks, now if other people would join in we could see other class act dogs... I love pic's.. and btw Happy New Year to all


----------



## MissFitFarm (Jan 2, 2014)

Southern by choice said:


> Oh.. yes we have lots of "show off your LGD" threads!
> 
> They are always fun! Glad you started one! All our LGD's are trained for the house too.
> Cannot imagine life without my babies!
> ...


oh poor baby hope he is ok. let me know if ya would keeping my fingers and toes crossed for him. 
I once ran a xlg shard of glass all the way through the bottom of my foot, it stuck out 2 in at the top of my foot. Buddy ( my biggest ) let me use him for a crutch all the way in the house and to the tub and then my DH had to MAKE  him move away from me so he could get to me. and he was right beside me till the day I stopped limping.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 2, 2014)

This is one of "Amy's" pups... she is watching her mother go on alert... momma hears something.




Stays put but is watching





Badger (Daddy) and Amy moving into alert mode...




Coming back up to the fenceline


 

Calming down





Badger





Badger




Pups




This is the team we have with the poultry and Dairy goats they are big lovey babies... with us.


----------



## Parsnip (Jan 2, 2014)

I don't have any big dogs, BUT I have a small little guy 



We got him from an older lady who couldn't take care of him because he was a puppy and really hyper.
SO we got him for seriously $30, only to find out later that he is pure bred XD
Great deal right?

He's a good boy, but this picture basically sums up his relationship with the sheep...



Just seconds before he got rolled onto the ground.

Our alpacas are better and being dogs than our dog is.
They herd the sheep and keep watch... such good alpaca boys.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 2, 2014)

Very sweet!
So... no herding I guess.


----------



## Parsnip (Jan 2, 2014)

lol he tries to herd, but the matriarch ewe won't have any of it XD
Although, one of my ewes who is at the bottom of the pecking order hangs out with the dog a lot... so they're kind of friends?

BUT YES. no herding lol


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 2, 2014)

No LGDs here, but I have two cockapoos my sheep love  Especially Grizzly, the gray one. Maggie, the black one (not pictured), is scared of the sheep. Except for when they're smaller than her  But Grizzly has this aura (sp?) about him that he just wins the heart of every creature. Poor thing can't go outside to use the bathroom without having 4 or more cats rub up against him to say hi. Newborn lambs love him. Bella, the lamb pictured below following him loves him.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 2, 2014)

Maybe they think he is a wooly sheep! LOL

Those are some very sweet photos! I love #5 and #6!


----------



## MissFitFarm (Jan 3, 2014)

Awesome pic's every one, Southern, Badger is awesome he puts me in mind of my Buddy, big and massive and I love the face markings. Mom don't look very small...


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Jan 3, 2014)

Love the cuddly sheep photos!  Lol - one of our pups tried to cuddle a chicken this morning.  She tried the typical "nose to the behind" dog greeting, and couldn't understand why the chicken didn't want anything to do with her. 

Dogs just make a good farm better!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 3, 2014)

HoneyDreameMomma said:


> Dogs just make a good farm better!



X 2


----------



## purplequeenvt (Jan 3, 2014)

Here are my pups.

Meg - 10 year old Border Collie



 

Millie - 10 year old BC


 

Mira - 11 month old Great Pyrenees


 

Murphy - 11 week old Great Pyr


----------



## MissFitFarm (Jan 3, 2014)

purplequeenvt love all your pup's big and small. they do complete our lives don't they?


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Jan 3, 2014)

MissFitFarm said:


> purplequeenvt love all your pup's big and small. they do complete our lives don't they?


x2!  What beautiful animals!


----------



## MissFitFarm (Jan 6, 2014)

Bear in front and Buddy in the back. yesterday
 
Sam tries to get in on the play.
 
    
lol ok I'll stop now.


----------

